# Best way to allow-host for gkrellmd?

## audiodef

What's a good way to set up gkrellmd's allow-host when you don't have a static IP address you're monitoring from - without allowing all hosts? I'm currently changing the allow-host line every time my router gets a new IP, which could be different for all four segments, so not even 123.456.* would work.

----------

## Schnulli

ever waisted a idea to use somethng like no-ip-com?

But why you dont use Conky and some of the powerfull scripts?? Conky works also remotely !

Read about Conky.... its great ..... and its Desktop embedded

regards

----------

